# Riders around Stockbridge and Chilbolton



## Andy clarke (10 Apr 2016)

looking to find riders near this area thanks


----------



## vickster (23 Apr 2016)

Andy clarke said:


> looking to find riders near this area thanks


According to google, clubs in that area, might be more...

http://testvalleycc.org.uk
http://www.andoverwheelers.co.uk

You could also look at sky ride for buddies if not wanting a full on club or CTC experience


----------

